# R32 GTR Ignition timing problem.



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

I have had a ignition timing issue with my GTR for a very long time, the (20 degree mark) on the crank pulley doesn't line up with the timing mark on the lower timing cover unless the cam angel sensor (CAS) is almost fully maxed out at a retarted direction (turning it clockwise) at normal running temp with the RPM on and around 950RPM, i tryed flipping the timing light connection around and vise versa and still no difference.

I had the cambelt replaced and all the tensioners etc by a automotive technician, i had the timing issue before the cambelt was done and it still has the same problem.

we checked the timing marks on the cambelt and set it at TDC more than a million times, all the marks line up where they should be.

replaced the cam angel sensor x3 with 2nd hand items.

This is a stock standard GTR with HKS POD FILTERS, HKS FRONT PIPES, HKS CAT BACK SUPER DRAGER EXHAUST and a factory ECU not reflashed or anything.

Can some one please help and could some one also tell me what the timing should be when the engine is raced at a certain RPM.

please help someone, has any one had this problem before?


----------



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

can someone help please?


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

is the woodruff key okay on the on the crank pulley ...maybe the pulley has slipped round on the crank slightly with a bent key... are the cam pulleys tight ..not sure if they have keyways or not ..


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

miragev said:


> is the woodruff key okay on the on the crank pulley ...maybe the pulley has slipped round on the crank slightly with a bent key... are the cam pulleys tight ..not sure if they have keyways or not ..



So at TDC, your crank reads zero, right?

Like Miragev mentioned, you might want to look at your woodruff key.


----------



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

At TDC the crank pulley is on zero bang on with the lower timing mark and the cam sprockets are bang on with the timing marks. if the key way on the crank was bent or mis-aligned the timing mark would not line up on the crank pulley when the engine is set at TDC. the cams sprockets are torqued to manufacturers spec and they do have a locating dell which aligns the sprocket centered with the cam shaft.

does anyone know if the Cam angel sensor bracket (alloy peice the CAM ANGEL SENSOR bolts on to) on GTR is the same as a RB20DET?


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

V_SPEC_R32_GTR said:


> At TDC the crank pulley is on zero bang on with the lower timing mark and the cam sprockets are bang on with the timing marks. if the key way on the crank was bent or mis-aligned the timing mark would not line up on the crank pulley when the engine is set at TDC. the cams sprockets are torqued to manufacturers spec and they do have a locating dell which aligns the sprocket centered with the cam shaft.
> 
> does anyone know if the Cam angel sensor bracket (alloy peice the CAM ANGEL SENSOR bolts on to) on GTR is the same as a RB20DET?


Duh, good point

I would not think they are different, but you never know

Your issue does not make any sense, stating the obvious of course.

Have you always had this problem?


----------



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

It hasn't always being like this, one day i was on the highway, cruising around 60mph, then the car started make excessive turbo shuffling noise and that was when i first came across this problem.

Initially checked around for all usuall obivious things, then checked the timing and it was out by 20degres (last mark on crank pulley @ 950rpm), cambelt was checked and replaced along with all components tensioner, idler, oil seals & etc...extra goodies were also added, N1 waterpump, Nismo Low temp thermostat and TRUST timing belt.
Everything was installed to ensure the timing belt was not at fault (all timing marks BANG ON) and it still had the problem with the ignition timing on idle @ 950rpm.

I removed the CAM ANGEL SENSOR (CAS) from my other RB26 (In my aviator) and installed it to the one with the problem (GTR), the timing was bang on with the CAS being almost perfectly in the center, i came to a conclusion that the CAS was at fault but didn't go for a road test as i needed it to run the other car so i got one from a friend and installed it, it was perfect with results being same as the CAS from my other RB26, i went for a road test and it was running like a dream (How it used to be) after 30mins into the road, i started expreincing excessive turbo shuffle again, went back and checked the timing and it was back to square one with the timing being 20degres out (last line on crank pulley @950rpm) adjusted the CAS again and it was almost maxed out to the timing retard direction (Tuning CAS clock wise).

I orderd a brand new one from a Nissan dealership and its on its way from japan, 10working days away (air frieght) 

I will keep you guys updated as this problem gets closer to being solved.

GTR POWER.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Damn.

It sounds like you have something loading the CAS, and blowing them.

Before you put the new one on, I would try another second hand one, if it happens again, you have a problem you need to address before the CAS.


----------



## DanVspec (Mar 5, 2007)

Sounds similar to an issue I had where my timing was changing sporadically due to the cas bracket having snapped, probably worthwhile checking for play which could cause movement around this area which would likely cause a change in timing


----------



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah will check the CAS bracket, do you know if the Rb26 CAS bracket is the same as a Rb20det CAS bracket?


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

Check the condition of the drive splines in the exhaust camshaft.

Is it a standard exhaust cam?


----------



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes the exhaust cam is standard and the spline looks fine


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I cant help sorry , I dont know anything about cars that dont exist .


----------



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

no one asked for your help glen. grow up mate.


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

Do you have the washers between the CAS and Cam? if not then it can destroy a CAS in about half an hour.

How are you checking the timing? same way each time?


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

MartinC said:


> Do you have the washers between the CAS and Cam? if not then it can destroy a CAS in about half an hour.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Theres an issue with running the CAS without the pulley cover.
You must pack the CAS out off the bracket to get the depth of engagment right or you damage the CAS when you tighten it up.


----------



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

does the washers go between the CAS and that alloy bracket it bolts onto?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes
[QUOTETheres an issue with running the CAS without the pulley cover.
You must pack the CAS out off the bracket to get the depth of engagment right or you damage the CAS when you tighten it up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

meant to explain, if you don't have the pulley cover, or if you have removed the rubber insert from the pulley cover then you need to space the CAS from the metal bracket that hold's it with washers. If you don't then it destroys the CAS and possibly the cam as well.

Was just a thought on your problem.


----------



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks martin and glenn, i think that is the problem, i will let you know when i get a chance to get around to it.


----------



## Dani (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello everyone in my first post.

I have the same problem. The distribution marks and the cam are ok. The CAS was working without the washers for 1 minute when I changed for a greddy clear cover 2 month ago. I dismount the CAS and the disc and sensors looks ok.

Is finally a CAS failure???

Its a GTR33.


----------



## hadyedar (Dec 31, 2015)

hello..what is the best number degree for rb20det adjustable cam pulley
in=?
ex=?
at the cam pulley theres alligment mark above timing mark..what is purpose/function?


----------



## hadyedar (Dec 31, 2015)

now mine at 
intake=3°
exhaust=5° 
do you know why CAS fully retarded,fully counter clock wise..when it in that setup engine runs ok but when i try set it to middle(standard position)and advance clockwise engine became very³ sluggish,cannot move,sometime wont started.it only move when CAS fully retard(counter clock-wise)
2-can air regulator can cause engine to stall while driving?
3-i use SQV bov,1 day the sqv discharge valve broken so i use pipe that no b.o.v adapter,no i dont have other b.o.v to equip with,can it cause a problem in short or long term?can it cause damage to MAF unit?


----------



## Libra_nation24 (Feb 27, 2018)

Any conclusions to this issue my car started giving this same problem a month now and we can’t seem to solve it


----------

